# A question to men



## Wendy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there, do you feel more satisfied when your woman contract and relax her vagina muscles during having vaginal sex? If yes, when do you think is the best moment for you to have her do this vaginal contracting movement?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Contracting and relaxing the vaginal canal is stimulating, but it is a minor stimulation compared to the basic friction of the activity.  

It doesn't matter to me if she does or not. But only in the sense that it's minor to me. On the other hand, if it helps her feel a stronger orgasm, then, definately go for it!


----------

